# New Casio



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Interesting new Casio:-

Approx Â£80

Functions Full Auto EL Backlight Automatically deactivates the Auto EL backlight function when surrounding light is sufficient, and activates it under dim light or dark conditions. Shock Resistant Shock-resistant construction protects against impact and vibration. *Solar Power A solar cell provides power for operation.* DCF/MSF Radio Signal Receiver A built-in radio signal receiver ensures that the exact time is displayed across much of Europe. Watches with this symbol can pick up radio signals from Germany and the UK. World Time Displays the current time in major cities and specific areas around the world. Stop function (1/100 - 1HR) Elapsed time, split time and final time are measured with 1/100-sec accuracy. The watch can measure times of up to 1 hour. Countdown Timer The timer emits a signal after an entered period of time has elapsed. 5 Daily Alarms The daily alarm reminds you about recurring events with an acoustic signal at the time you have set. You can also activate hourly time signal that indicates each full hour. This model has 5 independent alarms for flexible reminders of important appointments. Snooze Feature Each time you stop the alarm, it sounds again after a few minutes. Battery Level Indicator Indicator shows the current battery level. Full Auto Calendar Allowances are made automatically for months of different lengths, in case date corrections for leap years are required. 12/24-hour Timekeeping Times can be displayed in either a 12-hour or 24-hour format. Mineral Glass Hard glass resists scratching. Resin Band Water resistance classification (20 bar / 200m) Perfect for free diving without scuba gear: the watch is water resistant to 20 bar / 200 metres. The metres value does not relate to a diving depth but to the air pressure used in the course of the water resistance test. (ISO 2281) Type of battery CTL1616 Dimensions 49,8mm x 42,4mm x 11mm (H x W x D) Weight 52 g


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

I like the features but not the form.

Foz


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

I was unsure about it when I first saw it but having looked at it again, I think I like it. It has a 1980's shape to it. The features are good too.

Yeah, I'd have one.

Andrew.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

It's a alarmed for sure







5 daily alarms and 5 independent alarms with all those going off you would forget what your doing


----------



## Kerwin (Nov 2, 2004)

I can see the dw5600 bloodline there.

I was thinking about writing an article on the dw5600 and it's useage by NASA suttle crew.

Is anyone interested in reading it once done?

regards,

kerwin.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Kerwin said:


> I can see the dw5600 bloodline there.
> 
> I was thinking about writing an article on the dw5600 and it's useage by NASA suttle crew.
> 
> ...


Well I am for one 

I've got some casio's here that need some tlc and a couple on the way in a lucky dip bid, might be interesting.


----------



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

Kerwin said:


> I can see the dw5600 bloodline there.
> 
> I was thinking about writing an article on the dw5600 and it's useage by NASA suttle crew.
> 
> ...


most definitely interested! my new one is on it's way from HK as I type........


----------



## Greenrolex (May 14, 2006)

This is the thinest G-Shock I have ever seen. With the Unique Design but I do like the Ordinary G's (DW6900 and DW 5600) more than this one.









Best,

Paul


----------

